# I want to be big like rv



## willows and waves (Oct 20, 2006)

I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.

i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.

i love you all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.
> 
> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.
> 
> i love you all.



woah there, easy on the paint chips there fella. I think they're affecting your brain stem. contact poison control asap.


----------



## Mini (Oct 20, 2006)

You lose at the Internet and at life, sir. I bid you good day.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 20, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.
> 
> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.
> 
> i love you all.




I don't get it...


Dennis


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 20, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.
> 
> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.
> 
> i love you all.




mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............insane troll......neato.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 20, 2006)

Read the rest of his posts. 

Good times.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.
> 
> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.
> 
> i love you all.



Are you from Denmark?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Are you from Denmark?



In an old post he hints at being from Uraguay. He and headless boob girl are probably no relation.


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.
> 
> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.
> 
> i love you all.


You are TOTALLY my new favorite poster, man. 

I think the 'i love you all' is what did it for me. But really, you made my day.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Are you from Denmark?



Nah, I'm thinking that he's from the Dr.Ablow Show.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 20, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.
> 
> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.
> 
> i love you all.



Computer chips are much better. All the gold in them really packs on the pounds.


----------



## altered states (Oct 20, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Read the rest of his posts.
> 
> Good times.



Indeed amazing - don't count this guy out based on this one post. I think you have to read it in context with the rest of his oeuvre.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 20, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> In an old post he hints at being from Uraguay. He and headless boob girl are probably no relation.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 20, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.
> 
> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.
> 
> i love you all.


 How 'bout the fact that he doesn't know how to spell "weigh" but uses "weighed" correctly? And...he can't spell "ate" or use the correct tenses for "I still weigh 243 lbs", yet he can (mostly) correctly form other, more elaborate, cohesive sentences?

Time to change the diaper, baby. And paintchips are bad for you...listen to mama. They make you act the fool.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Goddamn it. Can we get Quality Control in the weight board STAT??

Honey, your first post mentioned you're from Guatemala? Maybe you don't know that what you posted made absolutely no sense--in fact it made you sound very, very insane.

Maybe try again in spanish and we can translate. Something. Anything.


(See guys! I don't always assume everyone's a troll!)

We need a troll emoticon STAT, also.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

rv?

Like recreational vehicle? :shocked:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 21, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.



Dahling...paint chips are SO last week. Plus modern latex paints don't have lead in them anymore. If you are aiming for RV size you really need to snack on those tasty little sprouts that grow off of old potatos. You will be RV size in no time. Bon appetit!

_Disclaimer For the gullible and or stupid (like the paint chip guy): Please don't really do this. I am just joking. They are poisonous._


----------



## ripley (Oct 21, 2006)

This weight board is surreal.:blink:


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2006)

I am from the Siberia. I want to be huge like Mastodon. And also? the furry! and then, you can be eating me, like cold steaks.

please to be thanking me,
jessifer.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> I am from the Siberia. I want to be huge like Mastodon. *And also? the furry!* and then, you can be eating me, like cold steaks.
> 
> please to be thanking me,
> jessifer.




The furry! or A furry? Haven't you watched MTV lately? Plushies are in!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> I am from the Siberia. I want to be huge like Mastodon. And also? the furry! and then, you can be eating me, like cold steaks.
> 
> please to be thanking me,
> jessifer.



This was rewarded with my first ever rep with the "Squee!" comment. Congratulations.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2006)

They bring out the funny in so many people. LOL (yes, really out loud) for Jes and Lilly!:happy:


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> The furry! or A furry? Haven't you watched MTV lately? Plushies are in!


i am not talking of the plushy!


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> rv?
> 
> Like recreational vehicle? :shocked:




Actually...a few people thought he meant me....for I am ....a recreational vehicle.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 21, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Actually...a few people thought he meant me....for I am ....a recreational vehicle.



Oh you sexy RV, you.....


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> i am not talking of the plushy!


Iin Soviet Russia, Plushy talks of YOU.

-Rusty


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2006)

CleverBomb said:


> Iin Soviet Russia, Plushy talks of YOU.
> 
> -Rusty


bwahahahaa. Laffo! Ok, you win the cake.

Do you know that this dude (the comedian dude who did the whole WHat a country! schtick) graduated with a masters in psych from the univ. at which I work this May? And I kept walking around all day saying: what a university! etc. etc. I couldn't help myself. I'm not saying it was funny, I'm just saying I couldn't help myself.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 22, 2006)

i duck into the forums and get this...bah.

I ORDERED BACON WITH THIS SANDWICH, NOT *FAIL*!!!! 

View attachment domo.jpg


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't mock my new best friend. I lovis him.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 22, 2006)

i'll mock whoever i want. this is the internet, afterall. 

View attachment everything.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 22, 2006)

Catchy phrase, indeed.
What a Messageboard!

-Rusty


----------



## Jes (Oct 22, 2006)

rudeboy said:


> i'll mock whoever i want. this is the internet, afterall.


RV and Mastodon can be beating skinnycatface ANY DAY OF WEEK!!


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 22, 2006)

Jes said:


> RV and Mastodon can be beating skinnycatface ANY DAY OF WEEK!!



The owl would like a word with you... 

View attachment Notrly.jpg


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 22, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Actually...a few people thought he meant me....for I am ....a recreational vehicle.




LMAO!...wow, I have never wanted to go on a road trip so bad in my life!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2006)

rudeboy said:


> i duck into the forums and get this...bah.
> 
> I ORDERED BACON WITH THIS SANDWICH, NOT *FAIL*!!!!



LMMFAO 

*starts coughing/choking amidst the squeals of laughter*


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't know... but this guy makes me laugh. Carla and I just spent five minutes going over his old posts and snickering 

=Divals


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 24, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.
> 
> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.
> 
> i love you all.





_Silly person...._


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2006)

I gotta admit, I'm totally digging all the kitten pictures.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 25, 2006)

More? More.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I gotta admit, I'm totally digging all the kitten pictures.




_Then you will love this....








and this....




_


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 26, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> I just aint paint chips for the last sevent days and Im still way 243 lbs. suggestions are needed. the postman weighed me on his scale and gave me more paintchips.
> 
> i added cheese to the paintchips which have lead. lead is heavy. i still don't gain weight.
> 
> i love you all.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 26, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


>



Finally, one fateful day, the family dog pushed little Mittens too far...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 26, 2006)

_That works!_


----------

